# Effectiveness of brood break treatment with mite resistant hives



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

How effective are brood breaks at treating mites in resistant (mite biting, hygienic) hives? Do they naturally do brood breaks (without swarming) to treat mites?

Have any studies done this?:

Find resistant hives.
Give them varroa mites.
Give them artificial brood breaks.
Test mite levels.


----------

